# To be or not to be...to haul ass or not to haul ass...storm coming?



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

anyone packing up yet?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You'd be hard pressed to see me back a bag unless it's a Cat 4+.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

...No


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Splittine said:


> You'd be hard pressed to see me back a bag unless it's a Cat 4+.


Cat 3+ im outta here.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol that far away? No telling where it's going or how strong it will be or fizzle out. 

As a basic rule of thumb (just for me) I don't pay attention unless its a 4 or higher. 

I'm more worried about the tornadoes that come with the hurricanes. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

holicori said:


> Lol that far away? No telling where it's going or how strong it will be or fizzle out.
> 
> As a basic rule of thumb (just for me) I don't pay attention unless its a 4 or higher.
> 
> ...


In 72 hours the track will be pretty set...i watch that model every year and its scarry how close they have the science now.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a cone in those models that puts it anywhere from landing on the South Carolina coast to going to Texas, maybe wait a day or so before we allow complete panic to set in.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

DLo said:


> There's a cone in those models that puts it anywhere from landing on the South Carolina coast to going to Texas, maybe wait a day or so before we allow complete panic to set in.


 I hadnt said the sky was falling...i just seeing us kinda in the middle of that cone...if it slips in behind that high pressure system, you got trouble coming as it will be in the gulf and unlimited fuel...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Haven't experienced a Florida hurricane yet ..... gonna put on my cowboy hat & put out in a kayak just inside the pass. Then I'll surf the surge trolling a pinfish behind me all the way back up here to Pace. 

Yee Haaaaaa!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Please dear god dont be anywhere near florida town bay if a storm does come and its cat 3 or higher. My cousins near there lmost didnt make it out of ivan...


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

AndyS said:


> Haven't experienced a Florida hurricane yet ..... gonna put on my cowboy hat & put out in a kayak just inside the pass. Then I'll surf the surge all the way back up here to Pace.
> 
> Yee Haaaaaa!
> ]


During ivan there were swells so big in the bay, they washed the middle of the i10 bridge over escambia bay, into the water....think about that...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have never had a Hurricane blow me, I go not plan to allow one to do so now.
It is the tornados that spin off that I do not want to know about.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

like most others, I don't pay much attention until it gets to a cat 3 or higher


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I could use a new roof, and windows, and siding... so if it'll leave all my stuff alone and just help with those chores, bring it on!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I will never evacuate again. And I mean NEVER. I don't care if it's a category 16. If I'm gonna die, it's gonna be in my own house, not stuck on the interstate 100 miles away, or in a crappy motel room Somewhere. I've evacuated twice and both times it was the worst experience of my life. Ivan was a breeze in my living room compared to Opal stuck in a single cab pickup truck on I-65. I'm no where near any body of water, have always been high and dry, and no trees to speak of. I'll Batton down the hatches and give live reports via the PFF


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

*I'll Be Here*

Last time I left, kids in Ga. knocked out my back window on the truck; cost me $270 and when I got home I had to water the grass


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

MikeH said:


> I will never evacuate again. And I mean NEVER. I don't care if it's a category 16. If I'm gonna die, it's gonna be in my own house, not stuck on the interstate 100 miles away, or in a crappy motel room Somewhere. I've evacuated twice and both times it was the worst experience of my life. Ivan was a breeze in my living room compared to Opal stuck in a single cab pickup truck on I-65. I'm no where near any body of water, have always been high and dry, and no trees to speak of. I'll Batton down the hatches and give live reports via the PFF


Mike, believe me. It's not worse than laying in the tub with your dog at 0200 in the morning with a mattress hearing cracking thunder and the train rolling over your house and seeing daylight between your walls and roof. No fun at all. I want to leave and be able to bitch when I come back.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We arent going anywhere. Jay is surely far enough away from the coast to be safe. But it probably wont be anything to worry about by the time it gets here...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MikeH said:


> I've evacuated twice and both times it was the worst experience of my life.



I guess your "H" plan is different than mine.
I have pre-planned locations to head to, depending which way the 'H" comes in.

We leave early, before the traffic nightmare.
The damages that my home suffered during Ivan was not something I want to witness.

A tornado came down my street, racked my house pretty good. The guy three doors down was the only one that did not leave. He watched that tornado, and then went inside his home as it damaged his home.

When I returned, we were talking, and his opinion was "I Trust in God".

I replied, "I Trust in God also, and he gave me brains with knowledge to keep my family safe".

I advise everyone to get your "H" plan polished.
Plan on two weeks off grid. Ivan was 15 days for us to be off grid.

I have two Generators, one to use, one as a back up.
I keep 75 gallons of gas for the Genny's, I burn 10 gallons a day. I have 1 week of fuel.

We have bottled spring water delivered to the house. 
This time of year, we kick our inventory up to 25 gallons.
After Ivan, water was gone for 10 days. The water delivery truck arrived just as my supply of water ran low. Pretty cool when that truck pulled up. He could only change out bottles, and not leave any extra.

I have 5 bottles of propane filled, for the barbeque grills
I have lots of the little green propane bottles, for the little grill, and lanterns if needed.

We have window air conditioners the 5550 genny's can push

Gas Chain saw is working.
Electric Chain saw is a back up.

My irrigation well will be powered by the genny, we will have water for showers and flushing.

Freezer is full of food, the genny will keep it frozen.

Of course, the house has been through rebuild northwest florida. Damages will be minimal as long as the tornado stays away.

Once the house is shuttered, we are gone. 
I will be back when it is over, and use the supplies mentioned above to assist others in need.

ONe thing that was fun during Ivan. I had some extra people living on me that got washed out of "The Landing". We were able to make allot of block ice with my well water, genny and freezer that we did not need. 

Every evening we would take that ice, place it in the wagon and go door to door icing up all the widows ice chests to keep their medications refrigerated. Change their batteries, and fuel their lanterns.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Jay is surely far enough away from the coast to be safe. But it probably wont be anything to worry about by the time it gets here...


Get your plan to survive in place.
Where is that safe room in your house.
Get your mattresses ready to pile on top of you.
Keep pry bars and chain saws close by to cut the roof off of your family.
How much water and food do you have stored.
Do you have emergency lights?
Candles, lanterns, generator.

What is YOUR plan.
Develop it now, later is too late.
Their ain't gonna be no one coming to help you.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cat 2 or above and we head to the hills (or river cabin).
Not an experience I want to have again.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

THE SKY IS FALLING !!! THE SKY IS FALLING !!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES !!!
WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE !!!

What ? To soon ???


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Never been through a Florida hurricane, you guys that live in Crestview or near by do I have anything to worry about? I'm not near the river and trees are not a big threat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Never been through a Florida hurricane, you guys that live in Crestview or near by do I have anything to worry about? I'm not near the river and trees are not a big threat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like others have mentioned...unless it's a cat 4 or 5 you're ok. I'd pay attention if it's a cat 3. 

Check your surroundings. Any weak trees? Any pines? A pine is garaunteed to snap. What about water? You'd be surprised how high water can get. As others have said...water can crash into I10. 

What can fly? Carports? Etc etc. Basically, lock it down...and board windows and don't live in a trailer. Should be fine. But if a tornado breaks away...your SOL no matter what. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I got some water at lowes yesterday, if no storm, then I'll use it on the boat. watching and waiting. were in NC Pensacola now, about 20 miles inland, like BT stated, its the twisters that spin off is my main concern..... you can run, but you can never hide..... I do have the gas cans in sight if I need to fill 'em up.....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Never been through a Florida hurricane, you guys that live in Crestview or near by do I have anything to worry about? I'm not near the river and trees are not a big threat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're waaaay out of state right now and a renter, right? You're set! Haha


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Never been through a Florida hurricane, you guys that live in Crestview or near by do I have anything to worry about? I'm not near the river and trees are not a big threat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pick up everything in the yard and make sure you have plenty of beer and water.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Paid boat insurance up yesterday.
New Generator will arrive Friday from Amazon. 
Getting water, gas, batteries today.
If it looks like it may hit us I will go get Ice to put in the freezer for the beer. 

Not going to do much for a Cat 1 but I will put up my storm thingys I got from that Rehab thing I did about 3 years ago that Bannana Tom told us about. Final get to us them and see how easy they will be to put up.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

When you manage rental properties hurricanes are a nightmare....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> . Final get to us them and see how easy they will be to put up.


If it is your first time, plan a little longer than you think.

Do you have the attachment to put on your cordless drill to spin those wing nuts?

That is a huge time saver.

I have 24 openings to close up, it takes me 6 hours, by myself.
It took 1.5 hours to take them down with two people.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Staying in gulf breeze unless it's a strong cat 3...


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I just worry about my freezer and the low life's that take advantage of evacuations... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I forgot, buy lots of beer and have plenty of cash. 

One can get allot of stuff done for a Cold Case of Beer.

I forgot beer and cash after Ivan, and had none at the house when we got back. Luckily, the corner store, Beer City, recognized me and allowed me to write a $100 check for $100 of beer.

The trees came off my house and out of my pool real fast then.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> If it is your first time, plan a little longer than you think.
> 
> Do you have the attachment to put on your cordless drill to spin those wing nuts?
> 
> That is a huge time saver.



Thanks Tom, I'll go buy one tomorrow. Still have to mow the yard and my body clock is still on Midnight to Noon. Just got back from the liquor store so after 2 Old Fashions and my 1st attempt at a tequila sunrise I will be down for the count Till 2AM. 

Thanks also on the reminder about the money thing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Murph, here is the link to Wing Nut Driver, I see there are 89 of them at Lowes on Fairfield

http://www.lowes.com/pd/Bertha-3-in-Nut-Driver/3014520


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Who knows what now?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Texas


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going to be half prepraed no matter what. If Gustan comes this way I will be going all out prepared.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya'll supposed to have gotten your shit together at the beginning of hurricane season.

As for the Crestview question, if it floods, the only way to get to the south end is to head north. And no, storm surge won't reach us. Now, if you're in a mobile home, all bets are off......


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

So what models are statistically the most accurate? Either way I am going to be in texas working. I am just going to have my brother that lives with me makes sure everything that can be blown away is put up. Told him to start the generator today and run a tank of gas threw it and pretty much that's it. I believe he is smart enough to get plenty of beer/cash and ice if not that's his own damn fault lol


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Button down the hatch get the boat off the lift and on the trailer then head to Tuscaloosa to the oldest sons house. After it's over head back with the Light Plant/Generator and a truck load of supplies and hose out the house fire up the genny and start over. Due to the wife's employment she has to stay. Dang that sucks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

cody&ryand said:


> so what models are statistically the most accurate?


This is what Gulf Power watches, this was this mornings prediction.

I am sure it is going to change as the storm is not developing very well right now.

Last Updated: 8/25/2016, 1:00:00 PM (Central Daylight Time)

Location: 21.4 72.3W
Movement: W at 20 mph
Wind: 35 MPH

Pressure:

Note: There is no pressure to measure, as there is no circulation at this time.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the British ones


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Like BT said cash is a must. Power out credit card machines are down. Cash along with barter items, gas, ice, beer. During Katrina we traded diesel for gas with a local fire department. We had tons of diesel and they powered up a local gas station with a generator and all the gas we needed.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> I think the British ones


This^^^^^the European one is usually very accurate. Others are close too.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> This is what Gulf Power watches, this was this mornings prediction.
> 
> I am sure it is going to change as the storm is not developing very well right now.
> 
> ...


That's kinda to close for comfort.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

What am i going to do with my chickens!?!?!?!? My rooster is like a miniature velociraptor. If he gets out, people are going to die!!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Gulf power already put in a request for a rate increase due to the storm map they use...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> Gulf power already put in a request for a rate increase due to the storm map they use...


They did that before this storm even existed.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

been through a bunch of these things. I would rather sit it out at home as apposed to being trapped in the car along the highway. Unless you are in a severe flood zone one the water sit tight with the proper supplies and you will be good.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Splittine said:


> They did that before this storm even existed.


That was announced last week...this will be another request for an increase for fear the storm is coming.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat 3 or higher go on vacation for 3 weeks...let everyone else stand in line for ice, wayer etc...based upon the response by the feds in louisiana, i wouldnt want to be here if its gone bad...these people in this town will steal your drawers off your body while you wearing them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This would be my first time. Do I have the list right? Beer, cash, bullets and fuel. What else?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> This would be my first time. Do I have the list right? Beer, cash, bullets and fuel. What else?


Bullet thrower.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

MrFish said:


> This would be my first time. Do I have the list right? Beer, cash, bullets and fuel. What else?


Change the order...bullets, cash, fuel, water, canned foods, generator, beer...and some nervous pills to take the edge off while standing guard while your kids sleep.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

MrFish said:


> This would be my first time. Do I have the list right? Beer, cash, bullets and fuel. What else?


Get boat on trailer and get it inland too...get dogs and kids, leave wife at home to watch over the house.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

*Latest track out....sw&rc weather tracks are spot on*

Sw&rc stands for stevie wonder and ray charles.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Bullet thrower.


I's gonna barter with them...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> I'm going to be half prepraed no matter what. If Gustan comes this way I will be going all out prepared.


Wrong year dude. Gustan?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Ya'll supposed to have gotten your shit together at the beginning of hurricane season.
> 
> As for the Crestview question, if it floods, the only way to get to the south end is to head north. And no, storm surge won't reach us. Now, if you're in a mobile home, all bets are off......


Always love your helpful advice? We should have been ready? Did my bait have a hook! U crack me up


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And you make me shake my head! :yes:


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

2RC's II said:


> Always love your helpful advice? We should have been ready? Did my bait have a hook! U crack me up


I was thinking the same.... 

What a joke

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will wait till 24 hrs till or so, then fill the yetti with 2 or 3 cases of Beer and top it off with ice. My gas cans stay full. So no worries for me!! Loose power and I will just jump in the camper. Camper gets blown away I will run cords in the house. House gets blown away, it was my time to go!!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The media has been hyping this little thunder storm and now it's showing signs it may not develop into a TS. 

Well see if the weatherman / media can breathe some life into it so they can continue the hype or of it dissipates all together.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ain't no storm until this jackass shows up.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

*Shift baby shift!!!*

Go.....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Still Texas. Am I getting paid for this?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dear Weather websites: Stop changing shit. You can't find a damned thing on NOAA anymore. Weather.com, wunderground, and accuweather are all screwed up.

Where's the best hurricane site now? A simple map will do. Don't need videos and whatnot.

EDIT: Just visited the tropicaltidbits site. Much better.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Won't be bad unless you are just to the east of the storm.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

every damn storm ever predicted since the beginning of time has been predicted to be a direct hit on pensacola. Now the truth is very rarely do we get one, it takes a western bound storm with a last minute east push due to a eastern drawn high at the last minute. In short terms its highly unlikely it effects us. I can tell you more about the doomsday the media predicts, only to be a nice sunny day outside with low humidity and a nice breeze.

However in the unlikely event it does come here, beer and ice are more important than anything, fireworks are a cool third, i love setting off fireworks in the middle of storms. I don't run, never will.

Unless you live directly on the water, gather your beer, weed, and gasoline and have a good time camping for the next few weeks.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Why not just evacuate? Go see friends and family inland.

I lost a house, meanwhile I was in a local hotel that lost it's roof, so at 2:00 am I was getting poured on, on the third floor of a hotel. It was wet and terrifying.

Just go see your family. Why stick around? I've lost most of a house. it ain't fun. Getting poured on in the meantime at a local hotel was just as bad.

I realize I won't change the minds of the hardcore. YES you will probably be safe in your own home off the coast. But it can scare the crap out of your family, and yes, you. Then even without flooding, the sounds, rain, water that gets into your house is scary. Your wife and kids will be nowhere as "cool" with it as you are.

Ask me how I know.

Jim

Then 5 days without electricity but you have a generator is no fun. Remember, it's 90 degrees and 90% humidity. It SUCKS to be stuck after a storm. Go see relatives, wait till services are back on.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2016/Invest-99L?map=ensmodel

I don't like this evening's model for sure...


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Its not the wind, most homes will survive other than loosing a few shingles. 
It's the storm surge that can kill you if on the coast.

I went through Ivan in the Poly Isles area of Gulf Breeze. Thankfully being on higher ground, we only got water in the garage area of the house, but we lost a couple of vehicles from storm surge parked in the yard. 
Most of our neighbors on the canals closer to the bay were not so fortunate, some spent the night in the attic with 7 feet of water in the house. Lost everything besides their lives... If you live on the water, leave!

Inland, if you own a decent sized boat, fill it up with gas.
It weighs the boat down and its less susceptible to blow away, and its a good source for generator gas. 

My little 19 foot Proline holds 70 gallons of gas. Plenty for a generator after the storm and not standing in line if you can find gas. Even if you pre-mix the generator will run just fine at 50 to 1. 

Don't buy too large of generator, 5000 watts will run a fridge, lights and the much needed window A/C. If you don't own a window A/C, buy one. 5 to 8K btu's will at least cool off a room you can sleep in. I sweated my balls off after Ivan because I did not own one. Never again. 

Of course, plenty of propane for the gas grill, fish cooker or camp stove.

FOOD! Don't wait until the last minute or there will not be a single can of Vienna sausage on the store shelves. Soups and canned stews are wonderful. 

WATER! You need plenty of drinking water. It's not a bad idea to save a few barrels full of rain water to flush the toilet with if and when the city water system goes down.

Just an observation after living in Pensacola for 51 years. Surviving Fredric, Erin, Opal , Ivan and Dennis. I lost power for 5 days after Katrina!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't forget to have some bleach on hand to sterilize drinking water. Peanut butter and crackers along with some bottled water should be stored in your safe zone.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Smarty said:


> Don't forget to have some bleach on hand to sterilize drinking water. Peanut butter and crackers along with some bottled water should be stored in your safe zone.


And plenty of beer for the kids.. Whiskey for the adults!:thumbup:


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Buy flood insurance for goodness sake*

Like Sho-Nuff, I also live in Poly Isles and had to evacuate the helo I flew for the hospital program for Hurricane Ivan. I came back to 1.5' of water that had been in the house and 4' in the garage. The water came in quick and receded quick. 

My point is don't cheap out, buy flood insurance. I would hazard to say 80% of the folks at the time of Ivan in my neighborhood did NOT have flood insurance. I still came up short on contents, but for the most part, it covered my damage. $230,000 damage covered and left 60K contents uncovered. It could have been worse. Not bad for a $325 policy. 

Whatever decision you make, be prepared. Sho-Nuff and I think alike regarding supplies. 

Folks I work with right now who live in Louisiana are having to deal with their decisions to have flood insurance or not. One I work with says he only had a 30K structure and 6K contents policy. I didn't think you could get so little coverage. Not so intelligent on his part as he is paying the price now.

Hope no one ever has to use their insurance.

Best of luck my fellow PFF'rs,

Bob


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Ain't no storm until this jackass shows up.


Seems like old Jim has been about 50 miles away for the last few big storms (unless there is some thunder snow involved). Now if Mike Bettis shows up, you'll know you're in trouble. Here is the track I saw this morning:


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`ll be sitting right here as I watch this thunderstorm pass south and west of me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> Why not just evacuate? Go see friends and family inland.
> 
> I lost a house, meanwhile I was in a local hotel that lost it's roof, so at 2:00 am I was getting poured on, on the third floor of a hotel. It was wet and terrifying.
> 
> ...


wise words, keep in mind (and a spare prayer) there are plenty of people that don't have the financial means to leave. It easy to say "Just leave and go visit" but then reality steps in for lots and lots of folks..... just sayin. reality can be a crank at times. We left for Ivan, the hotel in Dothan AL we ran to took more damage than out house there in West Pensacola.... You never know...


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I seen the storm tracker guys this morning headed east. I was in Santa Rosa Beach.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I remodeled seven kitchens on my old street in Polynesian Islands, plus two or so per week for four years. Hurricane Ivan was berry berry goot to me. 

Had I known I would be broke just four short years later (after housing bust), I would have gouged just like the roofers did. But noooo, I had to be the honest, decent one. 

I couldn't return the Margaritaville margarita machine. And what was I going to do with the champagne cooler and the 50 knife throwing lessons I bought for the wife??? Couldn't get a refund for those either!

And....it's gone! Step aside.

Bonus round: name the five pop-culture references I just used.

No, I haven't been drinking (much).


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Not only do hurricanes suck, they blow, and I'm not talking about the football team down in Miami. We lost our house in Ivan. A tornado hit the side of the house all the wind gust were coming from which continued to rip the hole and push water all throughout the house. Complete loss. Don't get me started on insurance after. We weren't going to evacuate if it wasn't for my moms elderly parents and luckily we did or that would have been one hell of a ride with all the animals and such.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice South Park reference Nathar. That episode was on Wednesday. "I'm just gonna go ahead and invest it in...AND it's gone."


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

First three days after a storm are on you. If all heck breaks loose and you are without electricity/water, etc. Help will arrive, probably before that, but not guaranteed.

That help will be water and box lunches.

Real help will take longer. 

And DON'T expect help in the middle of a storm by calling 911. Those boys are in a downwind parking lot somewhere, hoping the building they are behind does not collapse.

Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good lord, can these storms do NOTHING any slower....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

What'd the Hurricane say to the coconut palm?
Hold onto your nuts, this ain't going to be an ordinary blowjob.

There isn't any use in getting worked up over this till at least Monday, only then will they'll pretty much know what it is going to do.

That said, water, flashlights, batteries and generators are already selling like hotcakes


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PS, Fill all your tubs with water.

NOT for drinking, but to flush the toilet, If there's no water, you can flush... once.

But you can fill the tank with a bucket from your bathtub water and flush again, and again.

Jim


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Cat 1 or cat 5 direct hit or not, we riding out....


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeez. Never taken this long to get one figured out imo...maybe the models are starting to allign?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

This system will not die it seems. Showing signs of increased chance for development this afternoon.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jim t said:


> PS, Fill all your tubs with water.
> 
> NOT for drinking, but to flush the toilet, If there's no water, you can flush... once.
> 
> ...


its good to
flush


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Flushing here will make a difference for a short while. Unfortunately we are on city sewer, if we lose power, we also lose the grinder pump on our sewer can. :thumbdown:


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Sooner or later its going some place...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Keep a weather eye out. Storm is still wobbling west northwest even though forecast models had it making a northwest to north turn by now....still a long way out and it may make the turn north soon and then northeast but the further west it moves the bigger the chances become our area could be impacted.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Nope, this one is too small and too far away, filled the vehicles up w gas, all supplies are kept all year long so all I need to do is fill the bathtub bladders for water.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

0530 satellite view. A little wind for us. might not even mess this weekend up.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like we`re in good shape. Continue fishing. :thumbup:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The models/forecasts seem confident that it's going in just east of Appalach.

However the track that is updated hourly (blue line) still indicates a westerly wobble at 7 am.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It needs to stop that westerly movement. For days it was coming in at Cedar Key and now Appalach. It's been a while since they've had a storm but I don't think this one is going to be too bad.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Latest model runs are showing a possible Cat 2 by landfall now.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Thing is ugly


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

She's blowing up...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Guess I'll go pick up my zone pass, just in case...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

shrapnel said:


> Latest model runs are showing a possible Cat 2 by landfall now.


Where you seeing that. Everything I seen shows it barely a hurricane if that.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

NOAA saying TS. Unless it just sits out there all weekend there isn't much to worry about.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Everyone to their safe zones!!!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

At this time, the NHC expects this system to be a strong tropical storm, though near hurricane-strength, as it makes landfall along the Florida Gulf coast Thursday night. However, the intensity forecast for this system still has some uncertainty, for the reason mentioned above.
*
I just don't get too excited about these this far away and even if it was coming right at me*


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

This thing needs to start moving NE. It`s pretty much stationary right now. WTF !!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> This thing needs to start moving NE. It`s pretty much stationary right now. WTF !!!!


That means it has run into the wind shear. It will start it's NE move anytime. Give it a couple hours.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

NOAA has moved the storm's track significantly to the North, tracking right over Tallahassee. Track a little more West tonight and it'll hit Panama City.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Atleast its going away?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

All models finally lined up...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

A strong wind could do a lot of damage to Apalachicola. Most of the buildings are a little delapidated.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

MrFish said:


> A strong wind could do a lot of damage to Apalachicola. Most of the buildings are a little delapidated.


I think its gonna be a little windy over there for a day or two...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Last hour or so it has started heading more easterly. Could be a wobble. If not lookout tampa


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like 2 storms now....good lord go away!!! It really does look like it broke in half is now two storms and moving backwards...jeez


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Any algea problems they had in south fla are getting washed away!!


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> NOAA has moved the storm's track significantly to the North, tracking right over Tallahassee. Track a little more West tonight and it'll hit Panama City.


We haven't Had one hit here in a while.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

The whole cone has shifted to the east...i would rather be on the west side of it anyway. We got nothing going on here...i swear either wind shear is gonna rip it apart or it might become 2 storms? Is that possible? And it looks like it is actually going bacwards, south florida, the entire area, is gettin some fresh water tonight.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone who said hurricane by in moring is correct according to the nhc.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

And okaloosa county still has school haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

fishingrsx said:


> And okaloosa county still has school haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why wouldn't they?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Exactly. Not suppose to make land fall till after midnight tonight and last time I check Okaloosa was a ways West of where it's suppose to be making landfall.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

After this storm goes through the grouper fishing off shallow water rocks in the big bend area ought to be outstanding!


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

You guys be safe down there!


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

heading to carabelle in the morning, depending on how they weather the storm tonight. hope they are safe and not too much clean up necessary after this thing moves through. fishing will be great for the next few days, even with neap tides this weekend.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Everybody say hello to Hurricane Hermine!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

grumpy old man said:


> heading to carabelle in the morning, depending on how they weather the storm tonight. hope they are safe and not too much clean up necessary after this thing moves through. fishing will be great for the next few days, even with neap tides this weekend.


It's probably going to be a mess down there. Have you got a place down there ?


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

welldoya, my brother has a place in carabelle. just saw the tropical update, and it looks more like a chainsaw and hammer trip now. ill know in the am.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh theres gonna be some damage...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

grumpy old man said:


> welldoya, my brother has a place in carabelle. just saw the tropical update, and it looks more like a chainsaw and hammer trip now. ill know in the am.


Yep, I think you are right.


----------

